# scentworks Fragrance oils FO scent works



## atlantanurse (Feb 1, 2017)

After a long hiatus from soaping I have discovered. The scent works is no longer open for business. Thank God I have 2 pounds of Tonic! I am devastated!! More than my line carried SW FO. I did find out from the owners Facebook that her business and FO line are for sale. Somebody buy it already! Anyway does any one know if dupes that are for sale. Wood Coffe is my husbands favorite and I'm so bummed. Thanks for any help I can get!! Teena


----------



## bbrown (Feb 1, 2017)

Oh my goodness someone PLEASE BUY IT!   Tonic was actually on  my list to try but they closed up before I could order.  They had a Cedarwood Mint that was to die for.


----------



## atlantanurse (Feb 1, 2017)

I soaped Cedarwood Mint and it was fabulous. I have 3 16 oz bottles of Tonic. Pink,White,Blueand Fresh Sugar are some of my best sellers!


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 1, 2017)

There are many of us that were quite crestfallen when they closed up shop. They carried so many wonderfully unique FOs that were not offered anywhere else. I would be over the moon with happiness if someone were able to buy the FO line. 

I don't sell, but I and my circle of family/friends grew quite attached to these FOs from them: Tonic, White Peach, Vaniglia del Madagascar, their in-house version of Frankincense and Myrrh, Blue Sugar, Tahitian Tiare Flower, Apple Blossom, Iced Black Keemun Tea, Classic Brut, Heavenly Blue Lotus, Lemon Geranium, Provence, Pure Grace, Sakura Hana, Sandalwood Vanilla, Sweet Layer, Tupelo Honey, Ultra Violet, White Lilac, and White Tea & Ginger.



			
				atlantanurse said:
			
		

> Anyway does any one know if dupes that are for sale. Wood Coffe is my husbands favorite and I'm so bummed. Thanks for any help I can get!! Teena


 
I don't know if this helps or not, but of the above list of my faves, I've been able to fine excellent replacements for the White Peach and the Vaniglia del Madagascar over at Oregon Trails Soapmaking Supply: their Peche De Vigne FO and their Vanilla Bourbon FO respectively.


IrishLass


----------



## Cosmo (Feb 2, 2017)

atalntanurse, can you please pm me the owners name?


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 2, 2017)

It being for sale is not true.  This was started on another site too and was stated to not be true by someone who knows the owner.


----------



## atlantanurse (Feb 2, 2017)

Yes I was mistaken. When I went to message the owner a message popped up
That read scentworks for sale. It was a auto response from the internet server. I apologize for getting anyone's hopes up. I cannot live without pink sugar. I have about 8 oz left. I also cannot see going without white peach. Does anyone know of similar scents? I am going to post the message I got so you can see how I was confused at first that it was for sale. Teena

Thank you!


----------

